# masters in computer



## hir007 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey I want to do masters in computer applications. Suggest me some best university list which can help me in immigration.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

hir007 said:


> Hey I want to do masters in computer applications. Suggest me some best university list which can help me in immigration.


You can get a student visa to study here. But then you return home afterwards. 
It is no guarantee of being able to migrate here.


----------



## hir007 (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes I knw bt can u provide some best university list?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

hir007 said:


> Suggest me some best university list which can help me in immigration.


I am not sure that the universities will actually help you with the immigration part.

I did google 'masters in computer applications australian university' for you. It does show some results, CDU in Perth for example.

Most Uni's in Australia are pretty good. The 'best Uni' lists seem to change each year, maybe down to the ability of the students attending. 
Not easy to say which would be best for a specific course for the following year.

A lot of personal research to determine the right location for you and the exact courses offered may be needed.


----------

